# Airfix Saturn 5 Completed



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well basically I have completed the Saturn 5. It is a nice kit and I used a set of resin enhancement parts from Martin Goldsack in the UK. I also contracted my next door neighbor to build the wood base from my design. The base still needs to be finished up and a nice Apollo program name plaque applied. This one is going with me to Wonderfest this week.














































Bob K.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Absolutely *beautiful*, work, Bob! :thumbsup:

You did your homework on this one...................and I'm a bit of a Saturn V geek, myself...........:wave:

I have the Revell kit that I hope to do justice to one day.

Pour yourself a cold and refreshing libation...............you earned it with this build. :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Ace Airspeed said:


> Absolutely *beautiful*, work, Bob! :thumbsup:
> 
> You did your homework on this one...................and I'm a bit of a Saturn V geek, myself...........:wave:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment. I also have the Revell kit and actually had to use the SIVB engine since I seemed to be missing half of one Airfix engine. After opening the Revell all I can say is you need to buy Martin's set if you want to do it similar to this. The Revell SII stage really is a mess in the engine department, just stub nozzles. Martin sells the engines and thrust structure for it.

You know, I am getting old and actually saw Apollo 16 launch from just slightly north of the VAB on the center. I had written to Nixon and got a car pass and me and a group of buddies drove over from Tampa in April 1972 for the launch. One word, maybe two! TOTALLY AWESOME!!! It shook my bones and was an absolutely perfectly clear day. Then I was on the KSC/AF side causeway for the Skylab lab launch. I worked out there during ASTP as a coop and rode the ASTP Saturn 1B on the mobile launcher as it rolled out of the VAB. And just too many other neat space stories to go into but having worked the entire shuttle program it has been quite an experience.

Bob K.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Bob,

I'm going to build mine as the stack. I have the _Real Space_ SLA / CSM , BPC / LES resin kit for it.

I have no idea when I'm going to start it.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Beautiful!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is the final picture after I assembled the display stand and my wife did the name tag for it.










Bob K.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Outstanding!
Reminds me of the one they have on display at Kennedy Space center.

Max Bryant


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

So how'd ya do at Wonderfest?


----------



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

That looks good, I really like that. Love the base, great way to display it, looks like a museum piece.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Great job! I gotta do one of these, you really did the Saturn justice! Very Cool!

Steve


----------

